# 5 vital things



## Jmetz (7 May 2013)

From experience, what would the 5 most critical hints/tips you could give to newcomers to triathlons be?


----------



## Lee_M (7 May 2013)

cut out the swim and the run, and just go for a ride....


----------



## Jmetz (7 May 2013)

Haha. What if we suppose the swim and run can't be avoided.


----------



## DCLane (7 May 2013)

From my (limited) experience:

1. Make sure you know the routes; where the swim exits and the route to/from transition. What route does the ride and run take? Are there any danger points on the ride you need to be aware of?
2. Pace yourself. It's no good flying through the swim and the bike to run out of steam on the run 
3. Use a tri belt rather than pinned numbers twice. That way you can carry some gels and just turn the belt round. Elastic laces are also good. Unless they snap!
4. Organise your kit (L to R if you're right-handed). Many have clear plastic boxes to make this easier - I use a black bag but it does the same thing.
5. Train for the distances and beyond. But don't burn out.

What tri are you looking at out of interest?


----------



## Rob3rt (8 May 2013)

Swim faster.
Get changed faster.
Ride faster.
Change shoes faster.
Run faster.


----------



## Jmetz (8 May 2013)

Cheers all, if not only for the humerous comments. 

I'm doing the wilmslow sprint this Sunday. Wakefield Olympic after that with a view to slotting in another Olympic somewhere. 

I use quick laces already for running, love them. Likewise running belt. 

The sock point is a good one!

I think kit organisation is ny biggest time consumer, transition always feels slow in brick training.


----------



## DCLane (8 May 2013)

Jmetz said:


> Wakefield Olympic after that with a view to slotting in another Olympic somewhere.


 
You'll be doing that with me then


----------



## edwardd67 (10 May 2013)

Enjoy
Enjoy
Enjoy
Enjoy
Enjoy


----------



## number3 (10 May 2013)

Have a routine and practice your transition routine at home. 

Try not to forget to take your helmet off before you go for the run 

Stay calm and relax in the transition. 

Make sure you know the rules (helmet on before touching your bike, no drafting etc.). 

Smile for the cameras


----------



## Tommy2 (10 May 2013)

How do you guys do brick training at home? I mean from transition point of view do you all take your bike back indoors and ditch it in the living room til you get back from the run?
I can't see how to do it quickly without having someone at home so I don't have to mess about with door keys and can just fly in and back out or do you take it steady and then practice transition separately?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 May 2013)

The race isn't won in the swim
Listen to your body, it will tell you how it feels
#1 supplement for training is recovery
Triathlon is actually 4 disciplines. Practice the 4th(transitions)
Enjoy!


----------



## fimm (10 May 2013)

A couple of comedy ones from me:
1) if you're using a race belt, make sure you have adjusted it before you get to T1
2) (probably not applicable to your first tri) make sure you have clean underwear in your street clothes bag...
and a more serious one: if it is cold, take time in T1 to put on extra layers for the bike. You'll have a much more enjoyable race. (A clubmate once did the run in her bike helmet because her fingers were so cold by the time she got to T2 she couldn't get it off...)


----------



## xxmimixx (24 May 2013)

Do Brick Sessions
and
Train how to Transition (4th disclipine)


----------

